# Canasa (Mesalamine)



## ohhawk (Mar 7, 2012)

Have been treated from day 1 with Canasa suppositories. I was diagnosed with IBS about 18 months ago. Started out with 30 day treatment plan which worked well. Had a reoccurence a number of months later which again was handled with Canasa. As time has gone by I have found that my "normal" condition between Canasa treatments has been getting shorter with the last flareup about 30-45 days after last Canasa treatment. So the specialists is now putting me on Canasa for a longer period of time starting with 1 suppository daily for 60 days and eventually reducing the frequency down over the course of nearly 5 months.This product seems to work well and I have no ill effects of any kind when taking it. My main concern is whether this product has any downside issues that I should be aware when taking for a longer period of time. Anyone else have a similar experience with this medication? Is this medication designed for both short term and long term use?Thanks.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ask your pharmacist or Doctor to be sure.


----------



## ohhawk (Mar 7, 2012)

BQ said:


> Ask your pharmacist or Doctor to be sure.


I will do so for add'l opinions.....thanks. I assume my Specialist who is an MD specializing in Gastroenterology and Internal Medicine with 25 years experience knows what he's doing but maybe I'm assuming too much. I ask because I haven't found any write ups or narrative from any others who may have been taking it for longer periods. BTW, a very expensive drug.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> I assume my Specialist who is an MD specializing in Gastroenterology and Internal Medicine with 25 years experience knows what he's doing but maybe I'm assuming too much.


I don't think you are assuming too much. If you are uncomfortable with your Dr though & need another opinion... get a 2nd one from another GI maybe??


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I took mesalamine tablets in the form of sulfasalazine for about 15 years and they generally worked well.


----------

